# Perry Taken a Turn for the Worse



## LuvaBun (Oct 31, 2006)

As some of you know, Perry had a dental and lump removal last week (http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=9505&amp;forum_id=6&amp;page=6

Well he was doing really well, eating, pooping, playing as normal. Until yesterday afternoon. He didn't want to be around me, or more suprisingly, Pernod. He just wanted to sit in a corner alone. Then he stopped eating. It was like he wants to eat, but can't. I know he has an ulcer caused by the teeth, so I tried him with soft food, grated carrot etc - nothing!

So, I took him straight to the vet this morning, and they have kept him in . They agree that it is the pain of the ulcer, and the vet had a look and said it is looking really sore. So they are giving him more pain meds and are going to syringe feed him. I am sooo worried for him. They are going to phone me later, but I am a wreck, and can't concentrate on anything. Please keep my baby boy in your thoughts 

Jan


----------



## Michaela (Oct 31, 2006)

Aww Jan, poor Perry! I'll be thinking of him and you. I really hope he's ok! Keep us posted about how he is

Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:bunny19:brownbunny


----------



## Haley (Oct 31, 2006)

Poor Perry!

I will be keeping him in my thoughts and prayers. I hope he will feel up to eating once those pain meds kick in. It has really been a bad time lately for bunnies and teeth problems. Geesh. 

Give Pernod a little kiss from me and the boys. Shes probably as worried as you are. 

Im praying for your little oneray:

Haley


----------



## naturestee (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh no! I hope he feels better soon. Poor little man.

And yes, go snuggle Pernod. It will do you both some good.

ray:ray:ray:


----------



## f_j (Oct 31, 2006)

The poor little guy! I will be thinking of him. I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Eve (Oct 31, 2006)

Aww, poor Perry. He will be in my thoughts. I hope the handsome little guy feels better soon. 

You are both in my thoughts and prayers :hug2:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh God, No. 

Come On, Perry....you get better!

You and your babies are most definitely in my prayers and will remain there. Please keep me posted, Dear Heart. I'm sure you're beside yourself. My heart goes out to all of you.

Much Love,

-Carolynray::rose:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Jan, Just got word about Perry... So sorry to hear he's under the weather. 

We will definitely be sending positive thoughts and prayers from here. Keep your chin up!

I'll tell SLG when she gets home from school and have her send you an email. 

Give Pernod a hug and an extra treat for fortitude!

Raspberry


----------



## JimD (Oct 31, 2006)

Good thoughts and prayers sent!ray:

`jim


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh no, poor Perry! Your vets sound great though, I'm sure they'll be able to get him eating and pooping again. I hope he gets better soon, come on little man!ray:ray:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 31, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers for you and Perry. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Pipp (Oct 31, 2006)

On no, I missed this! 

Poor Perry! And poor Jam. 

Pipp won't eat when she's inpain (at all), but bounces back with the pain killers, so here's fervently hoping Perry does the same. 

I'll be watching for updates, please let us know. :hug2:



sas ray:


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh no! I just got on the computer.Thats so sad. I looked at the computer this morning but saw posts that he was fine, and now this evening there is posts of him not too good!

I hope he gets better. He is in good hands at the vets! I will pray for him to get better. We all love you Perry!


----------



## irishmist (Oct 31, 2006)

Sorry to hear about Perry!

I do have a question about him tho... is he the dutch in the pic?

The reason I am asking is that Pez my Dutch is in hospital for a problem with his mouth as well.

There is a Doctor in Indianapolis that my Doctor is consulting. Check out my post in this section about Pez need prayers.

I hope all goes well for him and will being saying a prayer for him with my Pez's prayer

Susan


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 31, 2006)

Thank you all for your thoughts. It's been a rough day for Pernod and me . The vet phoned me this afternoon - Perry wasn't eating anything on his own but they were giving him Science Recovery (which is like Nutrical) which he was taking off a spoon. No poops, though. She said his mouth was in a bad state and they may x-ray his skull to see what is happening when his teeth grow in. She said that if he makes it, then it could be a long term condition requiring more surgeries .

I just phoned the night nurse (it's 11.15pm here) and she said Perry has settled in, is still taking a little food, but no sign of poops still, which is worrying. Poor Pernod can't settle (like me). She keeps looking at me, and sniffing where Perry usually sits. I feel so bad for her. I think it's going to be a restless night.

Susan- no, it's Pernod who is the Dutch. I hope Pez is doing OK and that the vet in Indianapolis can shed some light on what is causing the problem - aren't bunny teeth the pits!

Once again, thanks for your continued support - we all appreciate it.

Jan


----------



## cheryl (Oct 31, 2006)

Aww no Jan! i'm sorry to hear about Perry,poor little guy

Will be keeping youthree in my thoughts



cheryl


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 1, 2006)

Perry, Pernod and yourself are definitely in my thoughts and prayers. ray:


----------



## Pipp (Nov 1, 2006)

Any news on Perry thisyour morning? (Well, it's my night, but I keep thinking about him). 

sas et al


----------



## cheryl (Nov 1, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


> (Well, it's my night, but I keep thinking about him).


Yeah i have been thinking about him as well,it's 9:30pm here and i logged on to see if there were any updates on Perry



cheryl


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for asking. The vet rang early this morning. Perry is still taking 'soft' food, and he has peed and pooped a little, which is a relief (for both of us). He still can't manage any solid food, despite being on painkillers, so they want to keep him until he can. They are going to try him with dandelion leaves (which are his favourite) later on and call me back this pm.

I have swapped my days at work so I can be home today with Pernod, and available if Perry can come home. The girls I work with are great, and know how I feel about my babies, so they were OK about changing days. Pernod is still restless, but she is eating etc, so I'm thankful for that.

Will let you know what's happening later.

Jan


----------



## Pipp (Nov 1, 2006)

Well that's encouraging. 

It's good topamper him with all thelickable stuff, as long as he's eating, things are good. 

When Pipp had her molar spurs done, she still wouldn't eat her hard food, and after a couple of weeks I was quite concerned. I was spending half my life grating up carrots and celery and making her the tastiest slurry mixes I could manage because it was all she would eat.

I finally took her back to the vet, and they diagnosed her with a bad case of SBS. Spoiled Bunny Syndrome. She was QUITE happy to keep with her mushy diet, thank you. She lost the sympathy vote. But Perry can still coast on it for quite awhile yet. 

Give him a kiss and a pat! 



sas and the gang :hug2:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 1, 2006)

Ohh that is good that he is at least pooping abit,that is better than nothing, i'm glad he is also eating at least something,that is still something in his tummy

As Sas said..That is encouraging!



I feel sorry for Pernod, she must be wondering where her sweet little guy has gone

i'm sending Perry extra strong healing vibes 



cheryl


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 1, 2006)

We can't even think about this going in a way that wouldn't be positive. I refuse to buy into the fact that once he gets through this that it may be a long-term issue for him. Nope. Nothing but positive visualization and love is being sent from here. Are you able to visit him today or would that stress him too much? Poor little punkin-man. Did you give him something with the scent of home for him to lay on while he's recovering in the hospital?

I just know that Buck feels this too, Jan. I can sense his support and lovefor you and his two lovies. Bless your heart for staying home to tend to Pernod and be there if it's time for Perry to come home today. Don't give up hope.

Lots of Love,

-Carolyn


----------



## naturestee (Nov 1, 2006)

That does sound good if he's eating food willingly. Doesn't have to be hard food, any appetite is good.

I hope he can come home soon!


----------



## Haley (Nov 1, 2006)

Jan,

Any word on how Perry is doing today? Ive been thinking about your little man. I hope he's okay.

Keep us posted ray:

Haley


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 1, 2006)

Poor Perry, I'm glad he's starting to eat and poop. His teeth sound bad though, poor little lad, I hope the vets can help him out. Lots of prayers and vibes being sent to you, Perry and Pernod from me and the girls. ray:ray:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 1, 2006)

Well, the good news is, Perry's home. The bad news is, he isn't himself at all. The vet said I could bring him home,along with Science Recovery and Metacam pain killers. She said he was eating it himself, and had managed some grass and dandelions, so I was delighted.

Since he has been back, he has been awful. He doesn't want to be around anyone, including Pernod, who is obviously distressed. He is holding his head on one side (not exactly head tilt, but very odd) and he has been drooling. We have tried him with the Recovery, mashed pellets, pumpkin - nothing. We have just managed to force feed him a little and given him the painkillers, but he is so much worse than I thought he would be.

It kills me to see him so bad. I know it's early days, and he is still in pain, but I just want to make him better. I am going to search the 101 etc and find out what others here have done. At the moment, he is laying under the chair and Pernod is under the couch. I haven't seen any poops yet either . Sorry it's not better news. I'll keep you updated.

Jan


----------



## cheryl (Nov 1, 2006)

Ohh Jan,i know how worrying this isforyou,there is nothing worse than seeing your little baby in pain,but heis home with all his familiar surroundings

Poor little guy,he seems to be having a tough time at the moment,and poor Pernod who just doesn't know what is going on

Jan i'm sending you extra comforting vibes

Ohh and all my bunnies send their furry little love as well



cheryl


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 1, 2006)

Aww! No Jan! I feel so sorry for you and your boys. Its a good job that they are together again though cos we dont want Pernod getting ill either. I really hope that Perry gets through all the hard stuff. 

Good luck with everything, and please let us know all the latests!

Thankz

Lindsay XxX


----------



## Pipp (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh no... 

Hopefully it's just that the painkillers had worn off. They take awhile to work, too, and should be taken with food or after food. They prescribed Metacam once a day for Pipp, but I found it worked better giving her lesstwice a day instead. I think the vet uppped the dose a bit, too.

The other thing that really helped perk her up was Pedialyte.She was getting water with the slurry mix, but it didn't seem to be enough, the Pedialyte really made a difference. (Or even carrot juice). 

I also had to make sure the pumpkn was room temperature, she wouldn't eat it cold:rollseyes so maybe temperature mightmake a difference. 

Keep us posted. :saddened



sasray:and the warren ray::clover:ray::clover:ray:


----------



## naturestee (Nov 1, 2006)

At least he's home, and that's good.I'd try Pipps suggestions- are you syringing fluids also?Maybe he'd like a bit of heat to be comfy, like a warm towel or a sock stuffed with rice and heated in the microwave. Sometimes when they're sick they feel a bit cold, and he may feel more comfortable with the sock than with his real live wife-bun.

Please keep us updated!

:hug2:


----------



## Pipp (Nov 2, 2006)

Any Perry news? :clover:


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 2, 2006)

:tears2: I've got a note into Kathy Smith, the author of the books Rabbit Health in the 21st Century. I hope she can give you some ideas. Will email you.

I absolutely *can not* get you out of my mind.

Much Love,

-Carolyn


----------



## naturestee (Nov 2, 2006)

Jan? How are you doing? Is there any news?


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 2, 2006)

Today hasn't been a good day. Perry looks so depressed. 

He hasn't pooped (unless he's done it outside) but he has peed. He won't take the Science Recovery, and gets so stressed when I try and syringe feed him. Same goes for the pumpkin. He has taken a tiny piece of pear and broccoli, and more dandelion leaves, but I know it's not enough, and he seems to be fading in front of my eyes. It's breaking my heart.

He is keeping away from Pernod - even sleeping in the top hutch - and she is so confused. It's awful not being able to explain to her why her boy doesn't want her. Everything I've read about molar spurs say the rabbit has been ill and not eating before the dental, and is fine afterwards. Perry is the exact opposite - he was a fine, happy healthy boy before the op - so John is mad at he vets. I don't know what to think.

Naturestee - I got the rice in the sock idea from you (I think) before,and it has been a big help. He seems to like being outside during the day, though :?.

Please keep the good thoughts and vibes coming - we all need it. I'll let you know more later.

Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 2, 2006)

Check your email, Jan.


----------



## Haley (Nov 2, 2006)

Jan, is it possible that its just stasis and not related to the tooth problem? If so, it could be that the pain meds are making it worse...Naturestee said Metacam puts one of her buns into stasis...

just a thought. Im praying for little Perry.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 2, 2006)

Sorry I don't have any advice Jan but I'm keeping the little guy in my thoughts and prayers. Come on Perry, you *have* to get better! Xxray:ray:


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 2, 2006)

*Haley wrote:*


> Jan, is it possible that its just stasis and not related to the tooth problem? If so, it could be that the pain meds are making it worse...Naturestee said Metacam puts one of her buns into stasis...
> 
> just a thought. Im praying for little Perry.


Greetings Haley, 

Yes, it is possible that the meds are could affect the GI tract Kathy Smith mentioned that Janask the vet about giving him either Pepcid or Sucralfate to protect the GI tract against ulcers since he's not eating or could be caused by the pain meds.There is also Mobility Drugs like Reglan, whichhelps with nausea. Kathy believes that the injections were more potent for her rabbit than the pills.She had noticed a difference within 12 hours after going from oral to injections of it. 

Meclicine helps with vertigo. The little one won't want to eat if dizzy. Baytril can help with what's causing the tilt with his ears. Meclicine helps symptomatically with the dizziness. When checking with Jan, she said, "Perry is on Metacam for pain (1ml per day). The vet hasn't given him Baytril this time (he had it last week) as she said there was no infection in his mouth ulcer. I think he has had metoclopramide injection last week for the gut movement. Not sure what he had on Tuesday."

The fact that Perry is taking ANY food on his own is encouraging. Hoping that Kathy and Jan have an opportunity to talk. Praying very hard along with the rest of you that Perry is going to make 100% recovery SOON!

ray:

-Carolyn


----------



## cheryl (Nov 2, 2006)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Today hasn't been a good day. Perry looks so depressed.


Poor Perry:tears2:



cheryl


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 3, 2006)

:bigtears:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 3, 2006)

I can't really write much at the moment, except to say things aren't looking too good. Perry's eye (the side of the dental) Has swollen, so we took him back to the vet. She says it could be one of two things - either an abscess behind the eye, which may mean he has to have his eye removed. Or it could be the tooth root growing up pushing his eye out, which would mean a skull xray under anaesthetic. In his weakened state, this is very risky, and if they had to remove the teeth, then there is a risk of his jaw cracking.

Ifeel like I am losing him and I can't stop crying. I'm sorry ..

Jan


----------



## Haley (Nov 3, 2006)

:tears2:Oh Jan,I just feel awful. I have been thinking of your little man all morning :cry2

Im still praying for him. I hope they can do some xrays so they can pinpoint the problem. 

Please pull through little Perry. We're all praying for you ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh no no no no. Perry, please hang in there.

Jan, positive thoughts and prayers for both of you are being sent. I can't even imagine what you are going through.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 3, 2006)

:rose::bigtears:ray:



There are no words - just love from here. I literally feel sick and can't stop crying either.

YOU ARE NOT ALONE, Dear Heart. 

Please give both babies kisses and my love.

Much Love,

-Carolyn


----------



## Pipp (Nov 3, 2006)

I thought for sure he'd be better.Like Carolyn, I'm feeling physically ill... I've been physically ill... There's not much to say other than we are praying so hard for Perry, and we're with you in spirit. 

We all love you and your family very much, Jan. :hug2:

I've seen bunnies come through worse things than this, Perry, you've just got to be one of those bunnies. ray:



sas :saddened


----------



## JimD (Nov 3, 2006)

ray:


----------



## Michaela (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh Jan, this is awfulI hope the poor little fellow pulls throughray:When you say his eye is swollen do you mean it's actually gotten bigger or is it bulging out of his head? Berri had a bulging eye, and the vet removed an abscess from her face, but the eye is still bulging a bit:?.

My thoughts are with you, Perry and little Pernod too:kiss:

Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh Jan I don't know what to say.:sad:I'm praying with ALL of my heart that Perry pulls through this. Keeping you and Pernod in my thoughts, stay strong.:hug2:ray:ray:


----------



## Pipp (Nov 3, 2006)

I think he can be putunder with just a sedative. My vet uses Dormitor on Pipp, and another drug to wake her up. I researched it before, and it seemed to be new and very safe. Might be something to ask about? 

sas ray::clover:


----------



## naturestee (Nov 3, 2006)

Jan, do you know Jane on Rabbit Rehome? Her vet has done some pretty amazing surgeries on poorly rabbits. Maybe your vet could consult with hers? I'm not sure what sedatives, etc., she uses.

We're pulling for you, Perry! And Jan, we'll always be here for you.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh yes, Jane's vet Chrystabel (sp?) is amazing!She has helped countless of Jane's bunnies. It will definitely be worth sending Jane a pm, I think she goes under rex rabbit here.


----------



## RABBIT#1 (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh no! get well soon perry!

Luvabun, you are such a good bunny parent. hope he feels better.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 3, 2006)

:bigtears:

Jan,we are all here for you..




cheryl


----------



## lucylocket (Nov 4, 2006)

hi jan 

let us no asap how perry gets on at the vets 

varna xxxxx


----------



## Pipp (Nov 4, 2006)

Yes, waiting for news here, too. Sending out huge get well vibes.


----------



## naturestee (Nov 4, 2006)

How is he today? Did you manage to get a hold of Jane?

*vibes*


----------



## Eve (Nov 4, 2006)

I've been thinking about you and poor Perry all day. How is he doing? 

Sending you both lots of love ray:


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi Honey!

Sending Kisses, Love, Thoughts and Prayers to Perry, Pernod, and Of Course You.

:rose:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 4, 2006)

Oh, I don't know what to say - you're all so wonderful!

I have sent Jane a pm - thanks for mentioning her.

Well, this morning Perry still hadn't eaten anything I left overnight for him. So John and I picked him up and gave him the Baytril. He refused any attempt to take the Science Recovery or pellets, However,he did manage some dandelions, pear, brocoli and parsley, and drank loads.

We are putting cream on his eye to stop it drying out (Michaela - it is bulging and I've got to say it looks so gruesome . ) It may be wishful thinking, but it doesn't seem to be bulging as much today, but it is weeping constantly.

At the moment he has gone into the garden. He is sitting on the grass,but makes no attempt to eat it, and looks so miserable. This is just cutting me up inside - just when I think I've got no tears left, I start crying again. John and I are exhausted, and poor Pernod is being an angel. She cleans Perry from head to tail, and seems to know when to be near him and when to leave him alone. I think without her he may have given up.

Bless you all for being there. It is so hard to update you when the news seems so bleak, but you are keeping us going. Thank you!

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 4, 2006)

Poor little Perry, at least he is eating on his own. And what a little angel Pernod is for taking care of him! I hope Jane can help you out Jan, keeping everything crossed.ray:ray:


----------



## naturestee (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks so much for the update!

He might not like his pellet mush, but eating veggies is a good thing. And Pernod really does sound like an angel- what a good nurse!

ray:ray:ray:


----------



## RexRabbit (Nov 4, 2006)

Oh I am so sorry to hear about Perry

Firstly, is he on any pain relief? I am sure his eye problem is painful and pain will stop him eating.

My Vet tends to opt for more heavy duty antibiotic treatment than Baytril in cases as advanced as Perry's sounds. IF he has an abscess behind his eye I doubt Baytril will touch it. My Vet uses INJECTABLE Penicillin for advanced dental abscesses or head abscesses.

If Perry is very frail then obviously a GA is risky. But maybe its a risk that has to be taken as Perry obviously cant go on as he is. And I suppose without knowing what is causing the eye to protrude its hard for your Vet to come up with a treatment plan.

I know the Rabbit Clinic at Bristol Zoo is happy to take calls from Vets needing advice on handling complex problems. Perhaps your Vet could give them a call

http://www.vetschool.bris.ac.uk/langford/cas/rabbitclinic/

My Vet, Christobel, can be contacted on 020-8898-0528

I really hope something can be done for Perry

Please give him a nose rub from me

Janex


----------



## mambo101 (Nov 4, 2006)

Just wanted to let you know I am also praying for Perry. ink iris:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 4, 2006)

Ohh i'm just happy to hear that he is at least eating a little bit,what a good boy!

Aww bless Pernods sweetlittle heart..she loves her boy :heart:

Lots and lots of get well vibes still coming :kiss:



cheryl


----------



## naturestee (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks so much for coming on for a bit, Jane!

How's Perry today?


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 5, 2006)

Perry is not so good, I'm afraid to say. He took his Batryil this morning, then the usual few dandelions etc, but he is just skin and bone. As for his eye - it's horrendous. I rang our surgery, and was surprised (and pleased) that they have an emergency clinic this afternoon at 4pm, so we are going to that. I doubt it will be the same vet, but that doesn't bother me.

Jane, thanks for the info. I am going armed with all the details I have been given here, along with phone numbers etc. I am so desperate, I'll do anything to get my boy well. We haven't given him the Metacam today,as it doesn't seem to make much difference, and I think he tries to eat more when not taking it.

I'll let you know what happens at the vets.

Jan


----------



## RexRabbit (Nov 5, 2006)

I really hope your Vet can make Perry feel more comfortable. It must be heartbreaking for you to see him so unwell But he will take comfort in all the care you are giving him.

Janex


----------



## lucylocket (Nov 5, 2006)

god bl,ess ,perry ,

i hope everything is ok jan 

give me a ring if you need to talk 

lots of love and hugs 

varna tony adrian lucy and harvey moon xxxxx

,


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 5, 2006)

I hope the vet visit goes well and they can help him. Keep us updated Jan. Xxray:ray:


----------



## Haley (Nov 5, 2006)

ray:As always, Im praying for Perry ray:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 5, 2006)

They have kept Perry in - they are going to have to remove his eye . They may operate tonight, or tomorrow morning,depending on how strong he is feeling. He is quite frail, and they warned me about the risk during the anesthetic. They are also going to x-ray his skull at the same time, to check what is happening with his teeth.

He climbed into my arms at the vets, and I told him he had to be a big, strong boy and come back to us. At the moment I just feel numb. I kind of knew that the eye would have to go - it was protruding so much, and today he had no vision in it - but it still hurts. I will update later:bigtears:

Jan


----------



## Flopsy (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh Luvabun! I am praying from Perry, I hope he will get better after they remove his eye and that all of his pain will go away. Good luck! 

-Ashleyray: &amp; Fluffy:brownbunny&amp; Flopsy:bunnyangel:


----------



## naturestee (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm so sorry he's going to loose his eye. It's doubtful they could have done much else to help him though. Much vibes for Perry and the surgery, and vibes for this being the end of the illness!

:hug2:


----------



## lucylocket (Nov 5, 2006)

oh jan 

i feel so much for you all at the moment 

adrian will say his prayers tonite 

god bless 

varna and the boys and 1 little girl xxxxx


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 5, 2006)

Praying very hard here for Perry and you, Jan.

ray:


----------



## Greta (Nov 5, 2006)

ray: :clover: :clover:


----------



## m.e. (Nov 5, 2006)

Jan :hug2:

We are praying and sending our strongest vibes. I am so sorry you're going through this. There's nothing quite so awful as seeing our babies suffer :cry3

ray:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 5, 2006)

:tears2:This is just too sad,poor little guy

i'm praying so much for Perry 



cheryl


----------



## Eve (Nov 5, 2006)

I am praying for you and Perry.ray:You must be going through so much, I wish I could give you a big hug. :hug2:


----------



## f_j (Nov 5, 2006)

I have been thinking about Perry all day. I truly hope everything goes well. He sounds like a strong bunny.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 5, 2006)

Good thoughts and many prayers for Perry and you.

I will light a candlefor Perry to get better real soon.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Pipp (Nov 6, 2006)

I know you'll update us when you can, we're allstill here and pulling for Perry.:bunny5Poor little baby, having to go through all this. 

And poor Jan, it's so nerve wracking. :nerves1

Hope to hear good news from you soon. 



sas ray:and the warren :clover:ray::clover:ray::clover:


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 6, 2006)

A message from Jan:

"The vet phoned me at work - Perry is going to be put to sleep. I've left work, and John and my mom are meeting with me at home, and we are taking Pernod so we can all say 'Goodbye'."



:sad:


----------



## Haley (Nov 6, 2006)

:bigtears:

Am I allowed to miss work for this? I suddenly feel very ill.

I cant stop crying. We're here for you when youre ready, Jan ray:

Love,

Haley and the boys


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 6, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> :bigtears:
> 
> Am I allowed to miss work for this? I suddenly feel very ill.
> 
> ...





You've got company, Haley. I may have to call it aday. I can't stop crying either. Another dear friend of mine is having her rabbit put down today too. It's just The Worst. 

Take good care of you and yours, Haley and all.

-Carolyn


----------



## Eve (Nov 6, 2006)

Sending you all my love Jan. You and your family are in my deepest thoughts and prayers. 

I can't stop crying either. :bigtears:


----------



## naturestee (Nov 6, 2006)

I couldn't type for a bit so I was looking through Jan's pics. What a beautiful boy.












Take good care of him, Buck. And watch over Jan, Pernod, and the rest of the family.

:sad:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 6, 2006)

Holding Jan deep in my heart this morning and lifting her in prayer. Binky free Perry,Binky free...

Raspberry


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 6, 2006)

I don't get over to the infirmary section to read very often and I'm just now reading this. I've been crying for the last four pages - and hoping and praying that everything would wind up working out - now to read the message about him being put to sleep -I'm bawling all over again. 

I'm so sorry Jan. I don't have any words to say except you and your family will be in my prayers.

Peg


----------



## nermal71 (Nov 6, 2006)

God Bless and heal you and your family. And a giant hug for you from all of us.


----------



## m.e. (Nov 6, 2006)

:bigtears:


----------



## HoneyPot (Nov 6, 2006)

Jan - I've had your family in my thoughts for the past few weeks as you've been going through this. I think of Perry often during the day as he and Pernod are among my favorites. My heart breaks for you and your family.Whenever I read your updates, I can't help but cry with you because as with everyone else here - I can put myself in your shoes and feel a tiny bit of your pain.

Please take care of yourself and give Pernod a few extra snuggles from me.
Perry will always be in our hearts.

__________
Nadia
Misty &amp; Charlie


----------



## mambo101 (Nov 6, 2006)

So sorry about Perry. I was really pulling for the little guy.:bigtears::rose:


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 6, 2006)

My heart is breaking for you Jan. I'm so sorry. :cry1:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh my, this is the saddest news. I am so sorry. My heart goes out to you, your family and of course Pernod.

:angelandbunny:Soooska


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm so very sorry, Jan. 

Hugs and love from all of us here, 

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 6, 2006)

Thinking about you all day today, Jan. 

I so wish Buck was here. He'd say just the right thing. He'll do that for Perry. Fudge will help him.


----------



## f_j (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh no. I am so sorry. I know this isn't much comfort right now, but at least he won't suffer anymore. I'm thinking of you and your family :cry1:


----------



## lucylocket (Nov 6, 2006)

im so sorry jan 

hows pernoid doing 

love and hugs as usual 

god bless you all 

varna tony adrian lucy and harvey 

xxxxx


----------



## pamnock (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm so very sorry to hear the sad news and my thoughts are with you and your family. It's so heartbreaking when we promise our babies that everything will be ok, only tohave to let go . . .

Pam


----------



## lalena2148 (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm so sorry Jan. :bigtears:
My thoughts and prayers go out to you, your family, and your bunny family.ink iris:
Drizzle and I will say a prayer for Perry :brown-bunny
Lot's of love


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh no! That is the sadest news I have heard all day. I was really wishing he would get betterBut if he wasnt getting any better, then the decision had to be made. I am really sorry to hear this! He is no longer in any pain or unhappiness, which he sounded as though he was in.

I just pray nowthat Pernod can carry on without her best time buddy. 

I am really sorry Jan. Dont give up ink iris:


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 6, 2006)

This is one of the sadest threads I have ever read :sad:, I too can't stop crying.

I'm not a religious person but I will sit down with my rabbits and say a prayer to those up at the rainbow bridge to welcome Perry in and take care of him up there.

My heart is breaking for you and you must be so miserable.

Michelle :cry4:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh no not Perry. I thought he was going to pull through from this ordeal.

I am so terribly sorry for your loss Jan. Please take the time to greive and give Pernod a ton of attention and love. Please give Pernod a hug from me as well too.

Hugs to you Jan and I am praying for you.

Angel


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh, Jan, I'm so sorry to hear this. I am unable to get on at home now, need to get our puter fixed.Sorry I didn't catch this sooner.

Thoughts and prayers for you and your family.

Crystal


----------



## Pipp (Nov 6, 2006)

Myvibes and prayers didn't work for him,but I think he really wanted to cross that bridge. 

He's pain free and bonding with Fudge.

:riperry. You were -- and are -- one of the most-loved bunnies on earth and now in heaven. You'll never be forgotten. 

:headflickernod, please take care of Jan, we all love you both very much. :bigtears:



sas ink iris:and the warren ink iris:ink iris:ink iris:ink iris:ink iris:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 6, 2006)

This is heart breaking, i'm just sitting here with tears in my eyes, poor Perry, poor,poor Jan 

This has deeply saddened me.:sad:

You are deep in my thoughts Jan








cheryl


----------



## Greta (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh no... not Perry! My heart goes out to you, Jan and Pernod. Binkie free, Perry, you'll be missed. 








Greta :cry2 and the boys :bunny5:bunny5


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 6, 2006)

I am so sorry Jan.

I followed Perry's plight for the last few weeks, but was too sadto post in the forum. 
I can't imagine howdeeplysad you are with your loss.
Hearing the news, makes mefeel thatpart of my heart is missing.






Stanink iris:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 7, 2006)

I can't tell you how touched and grateful I am for all your comments and thoughts. It means so much to us to know how much Perry was loved - not bad for a rescue bunny that had been at the Shelter the longest because no one wanted him!

When the vet phoned me yesterday, they had just taken a skull x-ray.She said the abscess behind his eye was caused by the tooth root growing into the eye orbit, and that the same thing was beginning to happen to the other eye. Also, the teeth roots were growing down into his jaw,which was why he was having difficulty eating, and that he would never be able to feed himself properly again. I couldn't let my little man suffer any more.

We took Pernod to say 'Goodbye'. She nudged Perry all over, licked his ears, then jumped back into the carrier on her own - something she has never done before - as if she knew it was time. I kissed Perry, told him we loved him, told him that he was very special and how all of you were thinking of him from all over the World. He raised his little head, rested it on my arm, and the vet gave him the injection :bigtears:

I have spent the time since crying , looking at his photos and cuddling Pernod. Thankfully, she is eating, pooping etc normally. But it seems strange seeing her on her own, and she goes around licking all the areas he used to lay. We are having Perry cremated, and will get his ashes back in a week or so. I will add to the Rainbow Bridge when I feel able.

Once again, thank you all so much.

Jan


----------



## JimD (Nov 7, 2006)

:sad:


----------



## lucylocket (Nov 7, 2006)

oh jan 

im in tears 

hopefully b,u,c,k ,will h,ave him now plus my dad and smarty 

thinking of you as always 

varna and the gang 

xxxxx


----------



## Haley (Nov 7, 2006)

My heart is breaking for you, Jan 

I hope you dont mind, I posted a little something in the rainbow bridge in his memory. He was loved so very much by us all.

love

Haley


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm with you on the cremation. I'd do the same thing.

Sending out loving thoughts to you, Pernod, and yes - Perry and Fudgetoo.

Love always,

-Carolyn


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Jan I don't know what to say. I'm sure Perry knew he was loved right to the very end. We're all here for you. Hugs to you and Pernod. Binkie free Perry.

:rose:


----------



## RexRabbit (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so very sorry :sad:



Janex



[align=center][font="Comic Sans MS, lucida Handwriting"][size=+2]I ONLY WANTED YOU [/size][/font]

[font="Comic Sans MS, lucida Handwriting"][size=+1]They say memories are golden
well maybe that is true.
I never wanted memories,
I only wanted you.

A million times I needed you,
a million times I cried.
If love alone could have saved you
you never would have died.

In life I loved you dearly,
In death I love you still.
In my heart you hold a place
no-Bun could ever fill.

If tears could build a stairway
and heartache make a lane,
I'd walk the path to Rainbow Bridge
and bring you back again.

Our family chain is broken,
and nothing seems the same.
But asThe Bridgecalls us one by one,
the chain will link again.

Author unknown[/size][/font][/align]


----------



## Michaela (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Jan, there are no words to describe how sorry we all areink iris:

Remember we are allhere for you:hug1

At least you were all together when he went, and he and Pernod got to say goodbye.:hearts

Perry will not be forgotten, I'm sure he is with you in spirit:angel:

He is now at peace at Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:

Michaela and the girls- Berri, Ebony and Pebble:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## cheryl (Nov 7, 2006)

:bigtears:My heart is hurting for you so much Jan,i really feel for you 

Aww poor Pernod,just what is she going to do without her boy there 

as always Jan, your in my deepest thoughts 

all my love..

cheryl and the bunnies


----------



## maomaochiu (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Perry! i have not followed this lead until now, but it broke my heart and i am in tears......

i am sure perry had enjoyed his life every moment he was with you and you've nourished him with all the possible love you could give to him. 

Binky free, perry!!!


----------



## naturestee (Nov 8, 2006)

Jan, I'm so sorry. It sounds like both he and Pernod understood what was going on, though. Hopefully that will help her grieve. I know that nothing I say can help with your pain, but I think you did the right thing.

:hug2:


----------



## lucylocket (Nov 8, 2006)

jan 

i hope its ok to ask how pernoid is 

is she still eating and pooping ok 

varna xxxxx


----------



## cheryl (Nov 8, 2006)

I have been thinking the same Varna!! i hope Pernod is doing ok,i also hope Jan is doing ok also,i haven't stopped thinking about her 

I know she will come back in her own time and let us know how everything is going



cheryl


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for asking. Pernod is still eating OK, but she looks so sad. She lays in one place, then goes outside, then comes in and lays somewhere else . Every time there is a noise, her ears prick up and she goes to see if it's Perry, only to be disappointed, and it breaks my heart.

John and I are spending a lot more time with her, but we aren't bunnies. I am still breaking down in tears - I just miss him so much, and expect him to be there. I am going to post some new photos- taken in the last few months - both here and in their blog. It's the way I want to remember him - as a fit, happy boy.












Jan


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 9, 2006)

I love these photos. What an attractive bunny. 

Your whole family are in my thoughts and prayers. It is so hard for us when we lose a rabbit and we understand death...but for another rabbit....that must be heartbreaking.

Are you thinking at all about getting another rabbit for Pernod? Would that help?

Please continue to share the pictures - I know it helps me with the grieving process even though I didn't know Perry....

Peg


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 9, 2006)

What a babe!

:tears2:






No wonder Pernod was so in love with him. It's nice to see pictures of our boy.


----------



## mambo101 (Nov 9, 2006)

I almost cry when I look at these photos. He was such a good lookin' bunny. My best wishes to you and Pernod.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm just now seeing this, and I'm in shock! I'm so sorry to hear about Perry, give Pernod a big kiss from me and Harper!


----------



## nangobi (Nov 11, 2006)

I've just come to the forum for the 1st time in ages and say the post about Perry.Such terribly sad news Jan. I'm so very sorry to hear about Perry - my thoughts and prayers are with you.

Amanda


----------



## Haley (Nov 11, 2006)

Jan, do you have a small bunny sized (or shaped) stuffed animal you could give to Pernod to snuggle with. It might help..


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Haley. There is a stuffed bunny that we got when they first arrived. Pernod has always attacked it :?. It is still in the cage, and this week she has had a real go at it - torn it's ear, dug at it, dragged it etc. I think it has been a way for her to workout her anger, if that makes sense. She has also dug at John and I,then made a clucking noise and lay down beside us.

I did wonder about getting another bun (although John isn't keen), but have decided against it, for the moment at least, for a couple of reasons. Firstly, Pernod is a very territorial girl - when we looked after my friends rabbit in the summer, we couldn't let Pernod near her. Secondly, as long as she is eating, drinking etc, I feel she is doing OK, although I know she misses Perry terribly (I can see it in her eyes). I feel it is not another bun she is missing, but Perry himself. If she became so depressed she stopped eating, then that would be different. Thirdly - and this is a purely selfish reason, so I apologise - I don't think I could imagine seeing her with a different bunny. She and Perry fell in love the first night we got them, and they were a perfect match for each other. To see her with another would really hurt me. However, I would do it if I thought Pernod would be better off.

She has become a little perkier the past day or so, and is outside at the moment, eating grass and running around the garden, so I'll see how she gets on. Thanks for your concerns :hug2:

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm glad to hear you and Pernod are holding up ok Jan. Poor girl, it sounds like you're doing the best thing for her.It's best to give rabbits a chance to grieve and come to terms with their friend's death. I hope she becomes a bit happier soon. Hugs to you and Pernod.:hug2:


----------



## m.e. (Nov 12, 2006)

Jan, you know Pernod best and she's so very lucky to have such an attentive mom :hug2:


----------



## RABBIT#1 (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh no! I am so sorry. Hope pernod feels better about it soon.:rose:ink iris:


----------



## SugarGlider (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm so very sorry you lost your bun.


----------

